# Ace stain opinions



## CDN_Maple (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey guys; first thread here so I hope it works. I have read that the Minwax products are not the greatest product out there and was wondering if anyone has used the stains and polys from Ace hardware? They produce their own line of finishes and wanted some feedback from those who have used them in the past. Thanks for the help.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

CDN,
I haven't used the ace stains yet, but I have had good results with Sherwin Williams house brand. I think they call it 'woodscapes' if I remember right. Oil based, easy to use, penetrates better than minwax. It is a slightly thicker body stain, which I like. They will make up whatever colors you want if you are trying to match something.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll have to check them out. Just bought a small can of Minwax's Ebony for a baseball bat I'm making and to tell you the truth, wasn't all that impressed. I thought it was a little on the thin side. I've got a couple more bats to make so I'll try another brand next.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

CDN_Maple said:


> Hey guys; first thread here so I hope it works. I have read that the Minwax products are not the greatest product out there and was wondering if anyone has used the stains and polys from Ace hardware? They produce their own line of finishes and wanted some feedback from those who have used them in the past. Thanks for the help.



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

I might be the only one that likes Minwax stains. They are, after all a Sherwin-Williams product. There are some differences in brands, which may work better with some woods and colors. Experimenting with brands of stains, and using dyes and tints and colored topcoats makes it easier to choose the best media.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> *WELCOME TO THE FORUM*
> 
> I might be the only one that likes Minwax stains. They are, after all a Sherwin-Williams product. There are some differences in brands, which may work better with some woods and colors. Experimenting with brands of stains, and using dyes and tints and colored topcoats makes it easier to choose the best media.


Unfortunately, one size does not fit all. It can get complicated.
To answer your question, I have tried Ace brand stains. Some are OK, others are not so OK.
Caveat Emptor!
Gene


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome! You'll learn more here by accident than anywhere else on purpose!

I use Min-Wax almost exclusively with no complaints.

No experience with Ace, however. I love my neighborhood hardware store but am always leery of their pricing.

I needed two 1/2" street ells that they a had priced at $5.17 EACH. BORG caries them at $1.57.

Always makes me wonder am I being overcharged, or if they are equal in price to the big-box, is the Ace product inferior?


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm not exactly a fine finishing guy. But I've used both minwax and ace stains quite a bit. I personally don't see much difference between the two. Most of the stain in my local Ace is either minwax or house. It's a fairly common occurrence for them to carry a certain color in either one name or the other, but not both - sort if interchangeable. 

I remember running out of Minwax once (staining a room full of trim), and having to finish with Ace because that was all they had (color was very similar).


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> *WELCOME TO THE FORUM*
> 
> I might be the only one that likes Minwax stains. They are, after all a Sherwin-Williams product. There are some differences in brands, which may work better with some woods and colors. Experimenting with brands of stains, and using dyes and tints and colored topcoats makes it easier to choose the best media.


 
*Cabinetman:*
I've had good luck with some of their stains also. So I second your opinion.:thumbsup:

*Others:*
Some of their oil stains are heavily pigmented and must be stirred, and others are dyes with no pigment, some in between. None are like a gel stain, if that's what you are looking for. They differ by color, so you really need to try out several, or open them in the store and stir if they'll let you, otherwise it's kind of hit or miss depending upon the result you're looking for.:smile:


----------



## CDN_Maple (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice :thumbsup: I have been looking for a forum of this sort for a long time.


----------

